# Bar Z Industrial Summer Bash 2016 Recap



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 26, 2016)

I had the best time today at the summer bash.
i had a wingman, hobby machinist member, Bob Korves
it was a 720 mile round trip that started at 2:30am saturday and ended back home at just before midnight yesterday.
it's 1 am sunday morning . i'm dog tired, but i couldn't sleep until i posted some pics and a link to the event for all to see.
i got to meet and talk to all my favorite youtube personalities  as well as a few new friends and members of the hobby machinist too!
there were a lot of great people getting together and just having fun.
The were thousands of $$$ in raffle giveaways, a geat tool swap meet, demonstrations by the tubers, Famous Daves BBQ, Chucking contests, measuring challenges, zeroing challenges on a vertical mill, lathe chucking for accuracy and time
it was just the best time i had in years! 

here are some pictures i took:



























here is a link to the recorded stream,





as always, thanks for looking!


----------



## hvontres (Jun 28, 2016)

It was fun running into a couple of other Hm'ers up there. If any of you are within driving distance of So-cal I really recommend going. It was a really fun time and meeting your youtube heroes in person is really fun.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2016)

It was really good to meet you Henry.
i'm sorry i didn't recognize you until later in the day.
i'm going next year, count on it!
i look forward to seeing you again as well, please keep in touch!
how are those core drills working out???


----------



## hvontres (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, I did remove a bunch of facial hair since I took my profile picture


----------



## David S (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this.

My favorite "ol style machinist" is Keith Fenner.  Just love his calm cool style, not afraid to show a screw up (seldom happens) and how to recover.

Did you meet him in person?  What sort of guy is he in person?

David


----------



## hvontres (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes, we met him and he is just as nice in person as he is on his videos. In fact, all of them are just regular guys that just happen not to be camera shy. It is still a bit unnerving to have Ox or Adam looking over your shoulder while trying to indicate a part, but that just makes things that much more exciting. All in all it was a very good way to spend a Saturday.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 28, 2016)

It was nice meeting you at the Bash, Henry!


----------



## David S (Jun 28, 2016)

is this bash always held on the west coast?

I am in ontario but if it was closer and RV friendly I would love to attend next year.

David


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 28, 2016)

David S said:


> Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> My favorite "ol style machinist" is Keith Fenner.  Just love his calm cool style, not afraid to show a screw up (seldom happens) and how to recover.
> 
> ...



Hi David, thanks for reading
Keith Fenner was my very first subscription on youtube. He's exactly like he is in the videos in person.
Just a very likeable guy.
As a matter of fact all the youtubers were very down to earth and personable. I had wonderful interactions with Randy Richard, Keith Rucker, Bruce Whitham, James Greene,  Ray Caniglia, Tom Lipton, Dale Derry, Abom79, and many others.
They were all just nice to be around
I was very fortunate to attend.


----------



## hvontres (Jun 28, 2016)

David S said:


> is this bash always held on the west coast?
> 
> I am in ontario but if it was closer and RV friendly I would love to attend next year.
> 
> David


I beleve Stan's bash is always out here at his house, however, I think John Saunders from NYC CNC has an open house in Zanesville,OH which might be a bit closer for you. I think Abom79, Brad Jacob and a couple of other East coast Youtubers came out this year.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 2, 2016)

Just when you thought the thread was dead,  it lives on!
i made another crappy video showcasing the gift bag from the Summer Bash and some LS Starrett collectables.
so if you have nothing better to do for 6:14 , have a look.






thanks for watching and reading!


----------

